
Ask HN: How would you grow this product? - cx42net
Hi!<p>I&#x27;m running PDFShift (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pdfshift.io), an HTML to PDF conversion API for a business that needs to automate this.<p>I compete with other similar SaaS but also against library (like Weasyprint for Python, mPDF for PHP, etc) and software (like WKHTML2PDF).<p>My main sources of acquisitions right now are Quora (I&#x27;ve answered tons of questions) and AlternativeTo. I have great reviews on Capterra, G2Crowd, and AlternativeTo with at least 4.5&#x2F;5 stars, which I mention on the website.<p>I&#x27;m working with Google Ads since I believe it&#x27;s the best place for me to be (people are interested in my service when they need me the most, hence the results of a query like &quot;how can I convert HTML docs to pdf in php&quot;) but they doesn&#x27;t show great results so far... - I&#x27;m working on improving them as of now.<p>Even though content marketing sounds great, I don&#x27;t have much to say regarding converting HTML docs to PDF: it&#x27;s a pretty basic tool.<p>That&#x27;s why I&#x27;m turning to you, masters of growth, to help me figure out to grow the business to 5K, 10K and beyond.<p>Thank you in advance for your awesome inputs :)
======
cx42net
Here are the links for those interested:

* PDFShift : [https://pdfshift.io](https://pdfshift.io)

* AlternativeTo : [https://alternativeto.net/software/pdfshift/](https://alternativeto.net/software/pdfshift/)

* Capterra : [https://www.capterra.fr/software/184246/pdfshift](https://www.capterra.fr/software/184246/pdfshift)

* G2Crowd : [https://www.g2crowd.com/products/pdfshift/](https://www.g2crowd.com/products/pdfshift/)

